# Anyone having treatment at Oxford Fertility Unit?



## huggy28 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi, 

I'm a new girl on the site - this is my 1st posting! Wondering if anyone can help?

Just about to go on waiting list for egg donation at Oxford Fertility Unit.

Has anyone else had treatment there? In particular with egg donation? How long are the waiting lists really?

My partner and I have already had 1 failed cycle with egg donation at Care Northampton. Waited year for donor then the treatment failed. It was heartbreaking. But trying to stay positive and focused on the next treatment. Just agonising having to wait.

If anyone can give advice I'd be eternally grateful.

Thanks for reading xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Huggy and welcome to Fertility Friends 

Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

*In Between Treatment ~ * CLICK HERE

*Post Negative Cycle Support ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Negative Cycle Follow up Questions ~ *CLICK HERE 

There is a chatter thread for the members of FF attending the Oxford Fert Unit here ... 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=116354.0
It hasn't actually been posted in for a while, but i have bumped the thread up to encourage more people to start posting again. Pop by and introduce yourself there too and i'm sure someone will come along to answer any questions you may have 

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## Rachelxxx (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi Huggy

I've just finished my first ICSI cycle, which was at Oxford.  Although it was a negative result, I really recommend the OFU and it was a very good experience over all.  My consultant was Dr Ingrid Granne, who was very kind, lovely and supportive.  I wanted to egg share, but I'm not allowed to because I carry the diabetes gene.  I asked about sperm donors and the waiting list is at least 6 months, however, I don't know about egg donors, sorry.

I really just wanted to wish you the best of luck with your cycle; you're in good hands with the OFU

x


----------



## huggy28 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi, 

Thank you for your response. Exactly what I was looking for. Very reassuring to hear some positive feed back. 

So sorry your treatment was not successful. Will you try again at Oxford??

Wishing you all the luck in the world 

xx


----------



## Rachelxxx (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm not sure what to do yet, we're weighing up the options and will make a decision when we're ready.  The only negative about Oxford for us is that it's a 4 hour round trip, which got quite difficult, especially with early morning appointments.  Having said that, we may decide to stay there because we were so well looked after x


----------



## TaraAbel (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi, 
    Did not want to read and run, I am sorry your treatment was unsuccessful . We are waiting to find out what treatment we have got to have, I have severe endo, PCOS and Hydrosalpinx in Tubes.

Wishing you the best of luck   and lots of baby dust 

Tara x x


----------

